# مطلوب عاااااااجل سيااااااره (جي تي) موديل99 او2000 او2002 ويكون السعر مناسب



## صالح (9 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركات المطلوب من حظراتكم 
 سياره (جي تي) موديل 99 او 2000 او2002 او2003
وتكون نظيفه ويليت اللون معقول 

او اخبااااري بكم سعرهاااا حالين في السوق ويليت باسرع وقت ولكم فائق الشكر5088:


----------

